# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Сон, как состояние: Характер по Морфею

## Irina

*Сон, как состояние: ХАРАКТЕР ПО МОРФЕЮ*

_Вы хотите узнать свое психическое состояние? Нет ничего проще, утверждает французский психолог Пьер Даво. После длительных наблюдений Даво пришел к выводу, что психическое состояние человека имеет самое прямое отношение к его обычной позе во время сна._

Если человек спит на животе, значит, его мучают различные комплексы плюс шаткое положение на работе.

Человек, свертывающийся калачиком, чувствует себя одиноким и нуждается в опеке.

Люди, спящие на спине, в основном гордецы и сильные личности, готовые защищать свои интересы любой ценой.

Укрывающиеся с головой чаще всего пессимисты.

Обнимающие подушку нуждаются в искренней симпатии.

Если человек спит на правом боку, он чувствует себя уверенно, ничем не обеспокоен.

Те, кто предпочитает левый бок - творческие натуры.

----------


## Asteriks

На левом боку, одна нога под себя, обняв подушку и чтоб кровать пошире.

----------


## Irina

> Человек, свертывающийся калачиком, чувствует себя одиноким и нуждается в опеке. Обнимающие подушку нуждаются в искренней симпатии.Те, кто предпочитает левый бок - творческие натуры.


Вот это про меня

----------

